# Foxes Stealing My Dogs Toys!



## Natonstan (Aug 9, 2008)

Hey guys thought I would share this little story.

Last summer my dog would spend the day out on the garden which meant he brought his squeaky toys out with him, he then couldn't be bothered to bring them back in at night, so at night we would often here the toys being squeaked by something, and we would wake up to find them on the next door neighbors garden, we then noticed one night that foxes were in fact playing with the toys then carrying them under the hedge and leaving them on other peoples gardens! 

I guess Foxes like to have some fun too!:lol2:


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

Strange that - I left a pair of shoes out the back door last summer one night and had a go at the missus for throwing one into the middle of the garden (thought she'd done it to teach me a lesson for bein a lazy git !).
She swears blind she never touched it but it moved about 20 yards..... We have foxes out the back that I have seen walking the dog, so reckon it may have been a playful cub....

Interesting !


----------



## kirsten (Jan 13, 2008)

i woke one night with the dog barking. i went to the patio doors and found three fox cubs, older cubs, but still young, playing with her toys in the garden, they have on of her teddies and were tossing it around. it was amazing to watch, then they saw me and decided to move on.


----------



## Natonstan (Aug 9, 2008)

:lol2: Good stories! Foxes are quite mischievious :whistling2:


----------



## Darklas (Mar 25, 2009)

We have a fox who comes into my neighbours garden to sunbathe during the day. My dogs will bark and bark when they notice him but he pays them no notice at all. haha. He knows they can't get through the fence.


----------

